# [App] [Free][Paid] Bunch Of Walls [BOW]



## bunchdx (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have just published my first app in the play store, Bunch of Walls.
BOW is a cloud based wallpaper app with a growing number of HD walls made by me, Jonathan Bunch
I have previously shared allot of walls on Zedge and even here on Rootz way back in the day. 
You may have also seen my walls included in some of Dave kover's Icon sets including Tersus,Domo,Stark, and Lumos.
There is a free, ad supported version of BOW as well as a paid version that has no ads and Behang Blink feed support. 
I add new walls frequently and since its cloud base, there is no need to update the app to get accesses to new walls.

Please download and share the app if you like what you see!

I would like to use this thread for general feedback.

Hello everyone!

I have just published my first app in the play store, Bunch of Walls.
BOW is a cloud based wallpaper app with a growing number of HD walls made by me, Jonathan Bunch
I have previously shared allot of walls on Zedge and even here on Rootz way back in the day.*
You may have also seen my walls included in some of Dave kover's Icon sets including Tersus,Domo,Stark, and Lumos.
There is a free, ad supported version of BOW as well as a paid version that has no ads and Behang Blink feed support.
I add new walls frequently and since its cloud base, there is no need to update the app to get accesses to new walls.

Please download and share the app if you like what you see!

I would like to use this thread for general feedback.


























































































































Thanks for looking!

Pro version

Free verion

Special Thanks to :
-Matt Bloomfield for all his hard work on the app! BOW would not be possible without this guy!
-Benjamin Lee for the open source base
-Dave Kover for pointers and inspiration as well as all the lovely icon sets
-Ted Bates Jr "knockfirst" for his amazing app Behang and all of his help, This guy makes beautiful wallpapers and is a huge inspiration to my work!
-Anthony Kiniyalocts for all of his help with BOW now and in the future!

Thanks for looking!

Pro version

Free verion


----------

